# Sky tv / wireless internet/ phone/mobile/electricity



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

Hi All Ive read loads of threads and just want your advice on these issues....

ELECTRICITY COSTS

4 bed villa with 10 x 5 pool, what should we expect to pay for electricity per month using the air con most the summer??

Ive have budgeted 100 euro but think I have under budgeted.

What is the best way to heat the Villa in the winter months... I believe we can use the air condition unit also as a heater but heard its very expensive what is the cheapest and safest way to heat the villa ( 2 small children don't like the idea of the old fashion calor gas thingys)?

Sky Tv / Satalite

This is really important as I have a young son who is addicted to the Disney Channel... lol

Ive read millions of threads regarding this but still don't understand how its going to work...

Im bringing over my Sky box & Card.....

There is no sky dish at our house living in the secret Valley what should we expect to pay to have dish installed & rigged up for sky?? can anyone pls recommend anyone?? 

Do I have to keep paying my sky subscription? if so do I have to reduce it to the basic package? If I do will I receive all channels or only the ones I pay for?

If I cancel my sky can I.....
Buy a chipped sky card over in Paphos, wot would this cost?... or I can buy a Chipped card over here and would it work??... we have a dodgy market that sells everything like that????


Wireless Broadband - Phone (landline)

I take it I should expect to pay around 70 Euro for wireless internet/phone... is this correct with today's price's, plus am I right in saying I also have to pay a £150 Deposit, Im not actually sure if there is a landland already installed if not would I have to pay a set up fee?? I Think Im going to go with Cytanet from reading all your threads and replies these seem to be the main telecoms company...

mobile phone

What is the best way to have a Mobile phone 

i.e Contract or Pay as you go? ( texting UK, Cairo also phoning other Cypriot mobiles etc)

What should we expect to pay for Contract per month or pay as you go?

Im in desperate need of a new mobile should I buy one here in the UK or are they simular prices to the Uk, would a UK mobile accept a Cyprus sim card if it was Chipped?


I would really appreciate it if anyone could take the time to help me on this.

A very very grateful Lynda x


----------



## AradippouTales (Jan 27, 2010)

lyndamarcx said:


> Hi All Ive read loads of threads and just want your advice on these issues....
> 
> A very very grateful Lynda x



Can't help with all of these, don't have any tv so hopefully someone else will pitch in on that one.

I'd say your electricity costs will be quite a bit more than 100 a month, particularly with the pool and summer long aircon and the tumble dryer in winter. For budgeting purposes, and I'm sure others will chime in, I'd double that to be safe.

Our Cyta broadband and landline is a touch over 50€ a month. Call charges on top of that. I suspect you will have to pay the setup fee or deposit even if the line is already there. If you don't think of it as a bargain 

Buy new phones before you come out. They tend to be quite expensive. But then I'm using a Nokia that I got secondhand from Noah so you may be able to tell that I'm not hugely interested in phone technology  

Unless it were an iPhone that is. Which it won't be 'cos they are about 800€ here at the moment.

Hopefully others will chip in with their thoughts. I doubt you'll get completely consistent answers but it should give you a range to get started.

Mands


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

AradippouTales said:


> Can't help with all of these, don't have any tv so hopefully someone else will pitch in on that one.
> 
> I'd say your electricity costs will be quite a bit more than 100 a month, particularly with the pool and summer long aircon and the tumble dryer in winter. For budgeting purposes, and I'm sure others will chime in, I'd double that to be safe.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that...


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

Please someone reply about the Sky tv please....and mobile!


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

lyndamarcx said:


> Please someone reply about the Sky tv please....and mobile!


Sky tv have a look at the answer I just posted on thread SKY :clap2:


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Mobile phones are really really expensive to buy here, for sure buy one in UK and bring over and also they dont have newer models

Cost of calls is so cheap its great, we use international calls as well and still cheap 

tried to have contract ages ago and they wanted a 2000 euros deposit so we said thanks but no thanks !

HTH


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

philly said:


> Mobile phones are really really expensive to buy here, for sure buy one in UK and bring over and also they dont have newer models
> 
> Cost of calls is so cheap its great, we use international calls as well and still cheap
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Philly I guessed the mobiles in Cyprus were either dear or out of date as I never actually see any one with new models more like the big brick type, apart from expats who got them from uk.... I will have to get a new one before Im over, where would I buy a Cypriot sim!!! and do u need to dial any prefix numbers to dial internationally.

Thanks again Ill read the sky post now


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

lyndamarcx said:


> Thanks for that Philly I guessed the mobiles in Cyprus were either dear or out of date as I never actually see any one with new models more like the big brick type, apart from expats who got them from uk.... I will have to get a new one before Im over, where would I buy a Cypriot sim!!! and do u need to dial any prefix numbers to dial internationally.
> 
> Thanks again Ill read the sky post now


You have to ensure the UK phone is open and then you can buy the sim when you get here

You will have to dial every international code except of course Cyprus i.e. uk +44 etc etc


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Just out of interest while the subject of phones is being discussed.
If you go to this link

Cheap Calls to Cyprus

It gives numbers for your loved ones in the Uk to use when calling you. The calls are very cheap. 1p a minute from landlines and 3p a minute from mobiles.

If you are calling the Uk from here from a landline dial 1018 before the number and you will get cheaper calls.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Just out of interest while the subject of phones is being discussed.
> If you go to this link
> 
> Cheap Calls to Cyprus
> ...


Thank you so much for that Ill be passing it on and using it myself:clap2:

Wish I had it sooner Ive spent a fortune calling Cyprus mobile's over the last few months.


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Me again Lynda

Buy your mobiles over in the UK and get them unlocked here cost €20

Sky dish size your best with is a 3.2 mtr and above the bigger the better cost dish seconhand €650 ish installation €350 ish New from €2500 upwards.
Internet Cytanet 2MB cost €150 deposit + installation €80 + Broadband €44 + line rental €16.
Electricity is paid every 8 weeks count on about €350/400 for this it's the pool and aircon that eats it up, you do have a very big pool normal is 8x4.
Water will work out about €150 for 8 weeks mine is €110 average.
Local Tax same 8 weeks €110 average.
bring your sky box and card with you if you dont subscribe you will only get the free view channels like BBC1 ITV etc.
Cost of food can be expensive when you have children so you will need to be careful and keep to a budget.

You will get use to all this once you have been here for 6 months it takes time to find the correct supermarkets for you as you can shop on a budget once you get use to all the fresh produce that is on offer as this is very cheap.

Hope this helps

Cherie


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cherie said:


> Me again Lynda
> 
> Buy your mobiles over in the UK and get them unlocked here cost €20
> 
> ...



Cherie where on earth are you getting your prices from?
Local tax should be no more than around $200 for the year. We pay €170.
To be paying that much water you must be watering all your neighbours gardens.
It shouldn't be more than about €40 for 8 weeks. We pay around €24 on average but there are only 2 of us.


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Cherie where on earth are you getting your prices from?
> Local tax should be no more than around $200 for the year. We pay €170.
> To be paying that much water you must be watering all your neighbours gardens.
> It shouldn't be more than about €40 for 8 weeks. We pay around €24 on average but there are only 2 of us.


Hi veronica

Sorry yes my mistake it's for 6 months the water, I do have 6 off us here most of the time, but the tax is correct I paid €110 for, I think 6 months

Cherie


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cherie said:


> Hi veronica
> 
> Sorry yes my mistake it's for 6 months the water, I do have 6 off us here most of the time, but the tax is correct I paid €110 for, I think 6 months
> 
> Cherie


Phew!! €110 for 6 months is still higher than most people pay but at least its not as high as €110 for 8 weeks as you said
I think in the Coral Bay and Peyia area local tax is a little higher than other places, although heavens knows why it should be.
€110 for 6 months water works out around €35 for two months which is about right for a household of 6 people.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

Thank so much Veronica & Cherie, 

Its bascially what we expected!!

Thanks ladies


----------



## joe1990 (Jul 26, 2009)

Coral Bay area the land is owned by the Church I have been told by a local who has retired from the council so they may get a cut of the Tax aswel thats why it may be alittle higher? there is a huge disagreement between the Cyprus government and the church currently with the government saying the Church owe's them Millions in unpaid taxes at the moment? :confused2:

lyndamarcx also be careful with communal expenses if you have to pay them because they can change drastically to what you may have been told, I was quoted around £600 a year it is currently around 1600 euros?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

joe1990 said:


> Coral Bay area the land is owned by the Church I have been told by a local who has retired from the council so they may get a cut of the Tax aswel thats why it may be alittle higher? there is a huge disagreement between the Cyprus government and the church currently with the government saying the Church owe's them Millions in unpaid taxes at the moment? :confused2:
> 
> lyndamarcx also be careful with communal expenses if you have to pay them because they can change drastically to what you may have been told, I was quoted around £600 a year it is currently around 1600 euros?


OMG, 1600 euro a year that sounds a lot how would I find out what Im going to be roughly paying??


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

lyndamarcx said:


> OMG, 1600 euro a year that sounds a lot how would I find out what Im going to be roughly paying??


Cetain developers are known for hiking up communal charges. Most are nothing like that sort of amount.
Also if you are renting you need to check whether communal charges are included in the rent as they often are.


----------



## joe1990 (Jul 26, 2009)

I Agree with Veronica 

I was going to say get it in writting first but in Cyprus it can be very difficult trying to make a complaint and getting something done about it in certain areas of Cyprus? 

Ask some of the ex-pats already living on the complex or in the area what kind of charges they are already paying may help you?


----------



## methusela (Apr 5, 2010)

*Sky in Cyprus*



lyndamarcx said:


> Hi All Ive read loads of threads and just want your advice on these issues....
> 
> Im bringing over my Sky box & Card.....
> 
> ...


Lynda, if you want to bring your box & card over you will need to keep paying your subscription in the uk. Will you still have the same address available in the uk even after you move? In that case you can keep the full package you are already paying for but if Sky think you have taken the box out of the uk they will cut you off. 
If you cancel Sky in the uk there are firms in Cyprus who will set you up with a box and card and look after the subscription for you, although you will pay more for this.


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Linda

You can bring your box and card with you, thats if you want all the extra channels but if you want just the free view channels you don't need to subscribe so you can cancel sky, that's what we have done I still get my ITV, BBC,123 etc.

Hope this helps
Cherie


----------



## HandK (Jan 11, 2010)

We bought a pay as you go sim for 25 euro. Cyta and Vodafone mobile compatable. Just from one of the local shops that sell top ups. 
We then just bought a cheap pay as you go Vodafone mobile from the uk - cost us £20 with a £10 pre-loaded vodafone sim. 
Kept the phone handset, which now works with our Cyta/Vodafone sim and sold the £10 Vodafone sim on e-bay for £6.


----------



## Da Funk (Jun 5, 2010)

Hello Cherie,

In regard to your comment regarding the Sky box? Do you need an additional dish for this? I have the very small dish on the side of my house that you pay a 1 off fee that gives you some extra local movie chanels etc. Could I use this or do I not need a dish if I use a Sky box?

I do currently have Sky HD that I pay my subscription on and have a spare normal Sky Box and Sky HD box that I could take over to ny house in Oroklini Cyprus. It would be great if I got all the movies etc but i would be happy just to get th freeview chanels throught the sky box. Would this work and if so what do I need to get it working? Do I need an additional card or dish?

Kind Regards,

Frank


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Da Funk said:


> Hello Cherie,
> 
> In regard to your comment regarding the Sky box? Do you need an additional dish for this? I have the very small dish on the side of my house that you pay a 1 off fee that gives you some extra local movie chanels etc. Could I use this or do I not need a dish if I use a Sky box?
> 
> ...



To receive Sky here you will need a dish regardless of whether you have one in the Uk and use your UK registered card. Depending on where in Cyprus you live you will need a dish ranging from 2.7 metres to 4 meters.
Your Uk card can be used here providing you still have an address in the UK where payments are made from and you cannot use interactive as Sky will then pick up the fact that you are not in the Uk and block the card.


----------



## Da Funk (Jun 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> To recieve Sky here you will need a dish regardless of whether you have one in the Uk and use your UK registered card. Depending on where in Cyprus you live you will need a dish ranging from 2.7 metres to 4 meters.
> Your Uk card can be used here providing you still have an address in the UK where payments are made from and you cannot use interactive as Sky will then pick up the fact that you are not in the Uk and block the card.


Thats a shame only thing stopping me is the dish then. I still have a uk address where SKY is and will be active. I live in Oroklini so I'm not sure what size I would need, probably the 4metre knowing my luck. I've just no where to put it. I can't believe the size of dish you need!! The only place I can think of is on top of the car port roof ut even then I'm doubtfull and no way would i mange to get the 4 metre one up there.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Da Funk said:


> Thats a shame only thing stopping me is the dish then. I still have a uk address where SKY is and will be active. I live in Oroklini so I'm not sure what size I would need, probably the 4metre knowing my luck. I've just no where to put it. I can't believe the size of dish you need!! The only place I can think of is on top of the car port roof ut even then I'm doubtfull and no way would i mange to get the 4 metre one up there.


Yes I beleive you need a 4 metre one in that part of the island. Mostpeople have them installed on their roofs if they don't have a big enough garden.
Do you have a neighbour who has one and is close enough for you to take a port from theirs?
Many people are willing to sell a port to their neighbours as a standard dish has 4 ports and few people actually have 4 televisions and sky boxes.


----------



## Da Funk (Jun 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Yes I beleive you need a 4 metre one in that part of the island. Mostpeople have them installed on their roofs if they don't have a big enough garden.
> Do you have a neighbour who has one and is close enough for you to take a port from theirs?
> Many people are willing to sell a port to their neighbours as a standard dish has 4 ports and few people actually have 4 televisions and sky boxes.


Thanks for the info but it is as I suspected that I would need a 4 metre dish. I had hoped technology would have moved on in Cyprus by now that you wouldn't need something the size of a space craft to get SKY tv. Unfortunately I am on the end of a cul de sac have no room or desire to have a huge dish in my front garden and do not think it would fit on my roof although I will ask the question. Theres also no neighbours within distance that have a metre dish. I guess I will have to look into the slingbox option.


----------



## AradippouTales (Jan 27, 2010)

Da Funk said:


> Thanks for the info but it is as I suspected that I would need a 4 metre dish. I had hoped technology would have moved on in Cyprus by now that you wouldn't need something the size of a space craft to get SKY tv.


As I understand it the issue isn't that Sky aren't _able_ to transmit to Cyprus, it's that they don't _want_ to. The legal agreements that they have with the companies they buy TV shows from specify where those shows can be seen. Cyprus isn't one of those places.

The satellites that Sky, and similar, use are calibrated to produce a 'footprint' within which a good signal can be received by those with the necessary hardware. To receive the signal outside that area requires a bigger dish to cope with the weaker signal.

All of that aside you may not need a 4.2m dish. There's a strip of land running N-S through Pyla that needs dishes that large but Oroklini seems to get a better signal.

Mands


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Da Funk said:


> Hello Cherie,
> 
> In regard to your comment regarding the Sky box? Do you need an additional dish for this? I have the very small dish on the side of my house that you pay a 1 off fee that gives you some extra local movie chanels etc. Could I use this or do I not need a dish if I use a Sky box?
> 
> ...



Hi

I have a 3.2mtr dish and it's fab to get freeview you don't need a card. You can get a card here for €180 then a subcription of €24per month for sky. Bring your box with you

Cherie


----------



## Da Funk (Jun 5, 2010)

Cherie said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a 3.2mtr dish and it's fab to get freeview you don't need a card. You can get a card here for €180 then a subcription of €24per month for sky. Bring your box with you
> 
> Cherie


I do have a spare HD box that I can take to Cyprus and will have another box at home in the U.K. that I will be keeping with a subscription. If I do this will I need 2 cards with one in each box or is there another option?

Does anyone know the weight of the 3.2 and 4 metre dishes? Does anyone know of anyone who has these dishes fitted on top of car ports and do they take the weight?

Also does anyone know of any reputable companies in the Oroklini area that provide these at a cost effective price and if so what is the current going rate?

Cheers,

Frank


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You will need a card for each box.


----------

